# Turkey Season Start



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Stayed in the blind for 7 hours yesterday and I sure glad I did. Lots of action from the frosty start right up to a late lunch. Had only one adult gobbler messing with the decoy and hanging around for a while - that is until he looked me in the eye at 10 feet! That ol' boy straightened up and marched out of sight.

Also had four jakes hanging around for over an hour after they checked out the decoy at close range. What a show! All fanned out and gobbling at times. It's uncanny how they hang together and seem to move in unison - almost as though the show is choreographed.

A few Canada geese feeding on the clover and alfalfa and some deer early on. Sure is fun to watch the deer try to figure out what that decoy's all about.

Lots of great video, too. I'll be uploading some of it to YouTube later.

Oh, that gobbler that I didn't shoot...same one came behind my garage late afternoon yesterday for his daily portion of grain. Made me feel good to see the 2 year-old Tom that I passed up and I thought maybe next year...

If I see a 12-inch, double-bearded 30 pound gobbler today, I'll pull the trigger. Otherwise, I'll be content with my front-row seat. For now.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Sounds like you had a good day--- noth'in like get'in out amongst'em. :hunter4:

awprint:


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Nice day in the field thanks for sharing


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

A great day indeed, thanks for the update.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks, men. Saw only 4 hens today and gave up early to get some work done. Forgot my camera anyway.

After the deer got done sniffing around the decoy, five of them hung around nibbling green stuff. Guess the wind was right for that part, cuz I'm not using any stinky stuff for turkey hunting.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It’s good to hear that you’re getting out. Good luck luring that double bearded 30 pounder in.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Short video of a Michigan gobbler that I hope will put on a few pounds.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Here's the same bird when he looked me in the eye at 10 feet.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Good one, he needs to spend some time at the feed trough.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Might be true, but he has other things on his mind. He's still struttin' around, though. Just saw him and some others again.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Nice videos thank you for sharing


----------

